
"Gmail will continue to receive emails from non-Gmail addresses" - espadrine
https://twitter.com/worrydream/status/464139723535958016/photo/1
======
pushplay
This image doesn't need to be photoshopped to be fake. It would take someone
familiar with modifying DOM about 30 seconds to do.
[http://i.imgur.com/I8oBMdN.png](http://i.imgur.com/I8oBMdN.png)

------
pdkl95
Normally, I would immediately judge this kind of thing as fake. That is, until
they decided to silently ignore[1] federated XMPP servers, turning gtalk (err,
"hangouts"?) into more of a walled garden. Now, I'm not sure, because if
decided to un-federate port 5269/tcp, the idea of doing it to 25/tcp is
suddenly plausible.

[1] yes, "ignore" \- they didn't even bother sending a NAK, so subscription
requests end up looking still-pending or lost from the outside

------
brucehart
Interesting. I guess Google is pushing domain owners to buy a Google Apps
account instead of just using mail forwarding. I've been forwarding my
personal domain to my Gmail account for almost 10 years now and only pay for
the cost of the domain renewal. I wonder if you will be able to bypass this by
creating a filter to move all e-mails put in the "External" folder back into
your inbox.

~~~
darkhorn
Why you are forwarding? Why you don't retrieve your emails with IMAP/POP3/SMTP
into Gmail?
[http://www.texelate.co.uk/img/blog/gmail.gif](http://www.texelate.co.uk/img/blog/gmail.gif)

~~~
Navarr
I personally hate that, if only because I want my email to be received as soon
as possible, which does not happen that way.

Coworker beside me: "I just sent you that thing."

Me: "Great, let me just go to settings, accounts, scroll to my work account,
and click 'check now' so I don't have to wait half an hour"

------
chunkiestbacon
Yeah right. I'm sure it's photoshopped. Look at the compression artefacts. It
looks like stuff was cut out from a screenshot and put together. However, this
scenario might happen in the future. Mail providers not taking mail from other
providers.

Oh well, You might say it already happened: Whatsapp, Facebook Messenger, etc.

------
mortenjorck
I would update the headline with the full "For your convenience" lead-in. I
think it's important to the tone.

------
ylhert
Is this supposed to be a net neutrality protest thing?

